# Slayer SS



## Tom$ (6. September 2007)

Da ich mir ein neues Rocky anschaffen möchte und mir das Slayer SS gut gefällt habe ich einige Fragen dazu und Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt!

Hat jemand Bilder o. Infos zum teueren Modell?

Ist Das für Freeride freigegeben?

Danke für euere Antworten,

Tom


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. September 2007)

Aber Hallo...mit dem kannst du ordentlich die Parks schruppen.
Downhill...aaaalles.
Und Slopstyle, wie der Name schon sagt "Slopstyle Slayer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. September 2007)

Sachma "Tom$" - Du beginnst allmählich zu nerven. Überall stellst Du bescheuerte Fragen - mach Dir mal die Mühe und ließ doch mal hier im 2008 Fred . Da steht nun echt alles drin. Fotos. Geo. Und wenn Dir der Einsatzbereich "Slopestyle" gar nichts sagst, dann informier Dich erstmal darüber.
Sorry, bin im Moment wohl nen bisschen angespannt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

Servus,
auch auf Wunsch, hier einmal die Aufbauliste meines Park&Tourentauglichem Slayer SS  14,288 - 15 kg

Slayer SS Frame - ca.4,3 kg (mit Stahldämpfer)
Roco Air ´08 - 450 g
55 ALA - 2,206 kg
9 Fach  XTR Kassete - 224 g
9 Fach XTR Kette - 305 g
XTR Kurbeln - 770 g
XTR Schaltwerk - 196 g
XTR Schalthebel - 215 g
XTR Umwerfer - 125 g
Mavic EX 721 - je 590 g
Hope Pro II front - 175 g
Hope Pro II rear - 292 g
Messing Nippel 64 Stück - 64 g
DT Comp 64 Stück - 382 g
Kenda Kinetics 2,35 - je 850 g
Maxxis - 2,5 Schlauch - je 295 g
Race Face Evolve DH Riser 31,8 - 340 g
Spank Griffe - 100 g
Race Face Diabolus Steuersatz - 175 g
Hope 50mm Vorbau - 175 g
Hope Sattelklemme - 52 g
Race Face Next SL Carbon Sattelstütze - 196 g
WTB Pure V Stealth - 240 g
NC 17 Magnesium Pedalen - 386 g
Hayes HFX Mag - je 520 g 

ja ich glaube das wars..


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2007)

Also, DU brauchst noch Schaltseile 

Ich glaube halt dass die Marzocchi Gabeln in Echt wieder schwerer werden. Ansonsten, ist das nen guter Aufbau - warum nicht?!
Ansonsten: Wenn Du davon aussgehst dass alles nen bisschen schwerer ist, dann ist 15kg, wohl schon realistisch.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

jaja stimmt schon, aber die wiegen ja nicht all zu viel. Sollte in der Toleranz mit drin sein
Auch wenn es 15,5 wird...finde ich es immer noch Klasse.

Jetzt nur noch ein Hacken.
Ich habe mich glaube ich gerade verliebt. 
und du bist schuld (iNSANE!)...ich sag nur Maelstrom


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Oktober 2007)

Hehe! SEHR gute wahl! Wahnsinnsteil!

Zum Thema


----------



## ribisl (10. Oktober 2007)

Das Weisse find ich gut, aber das Blaue schaut ja verdammt billig aus - hässlich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Oktober 2007)

ja nä?
nur das abspecken per Luftdämpfer wird wohl unmöglich werden, bei einer Dämpferlänge von 267 mm, und ein Tick zuviel Federweg.....also zurück zum Slayer SS


----------



## fritzn (12. Oktober 2007)

Bist Du Dir sicher mit den XTR Kurbeln?

Leicht sind sie, fahren sich auch gut - aber halt im XC-Bereich.

Fährst Du die im Park? Aber das kommt auch aufs Fahrergewicht an.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2007)

ab und zu werden sie auch im Downhill bereich eingesetzt.

Naja das ding ist, ich habe von meinem Proceed ja noch fast neue Saint Kurbeln. hm? ich glaube 16 kilo kann ich gerade noch dulden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lasse (18. Oktober 2007)

Egal welche Kurbel, eine Kette muss trotzdem ran...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Oktober 2007)

shit...habe ich sie vergessen aufzuschreiben?
Naja auf jeden Fall eine 9 Fach XTR.
Ist aber im Gewicht schon drin


----------



## blaubaer (9. Januar 2008)

weiss jemand was beim SS Slayer für eine Dämpferlänge verbaut ist ?? 
und was über diese HinterradAchse / Rahmenverschraubung kombi ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2008)

Ja 200 mm Dämpferlänge
Hat ne 10mm Achse

Soviel ich weiß


----------



## blaubaer (9. Januar 2008)

Besten Dank


----------



## Xexano (10. Januar 2008)

@Mr. Freeride: Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach könnte man 3 Sachen anderes machen:
- Warum eine 55? Wie wärs mit einer 36 Talas? Mag zwar 100-200 g mehr wiegen, aber seit MZ ihre Produktion nach Taiwan verlegt hat, sollte man etwas vorsichtiger sein und beobachten, ob die Gabeln immer noch so gut sind, wie der Name es sonst versprochen hat...
- Hayes HFX Mag?! Ich würde mir eher andere Bremsen anschaffen: Alles, nur keine Hayes mehr! 
- Ich würde die Slayer SS Farbe nicht nehmen! Sandstrahlen und klarlacken, da sparste Gewicht!   _Wer hier die Ironie nicht bemerkt, soll schweigen!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Servus,
> auch auf Wunsch, hier einmal die Aufbauliste meines Park&Tourentauglichem Slayer SS  14,288 - 15 kg
> 
> ...
> ...



Rhm. 1.5 Steuerrohr - Diabolus 1 1/8 .... 

das passt aber meiner meinung nicht   höchstens mit reduzierhülsen, aber jene bringen auch wieder gewicht !! oder ist dies schon einberechnet ???  

der originale FSA Z 1.5; 138gr. 
RF Diabolus; 175gr (ohne reduzierhülsen)


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Januar 2008)

Schon mal an die schönen und robusten King, Hope oder CrankBros. Reducer gedacht?


----------



## Thunderdome (16. Januar 2008)

Könnt ihr mir mitteilen, ob das SS350 für Leute mit 191cm auch zum Tourenfahren Ok geht. 

THX


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2008)

in der großen rahmengröße schon.. nur warum dann das ss?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

1. Die Gabelgewichte die Marzocchi angibt stimmen diesmal.
2. wenn ich sowas lese von wegen das die Gabeln sicher schlechter sind seit sie in Taiwan gebaut werden bekomme ich Augenkrebs, so ein Schmarn....
3. Hat der Thread durchaus seine berechtigung, jedes Rocky Model hat doch seinen eigenen Thread, wieso dann nicht dieses..

sry, gerade bin ich ein wenig angespannt


----------



## Thunderdome (17. Januar 2008)

Wieso nicht?   da es mir optisch besser gefällt als das normale Slayer modell, und ich nicht mehr so viel im Park unterwegs sein werde. Ich dachte damit eher an Touren usw. nur sollte die Grösse passen. Leider ist bei uns weit und breit kein RM laden zum testen da.....

also meinst du die Grösste Rahmen Grösse ist für Touren Ok? Oder warum sagtest du da SS?

Ciao



Sw!tch schrieb:


> in der großen rahmengröße schon.. nur warum dann das ss?


----------



## blaubaer (17. Januar 2008)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?   da es mir optisch besser gefällt als das normale Slayer modell, und ich nicht mehr so viel im Park unterwegs sein werde. Ich dachte damit eher an Touren usw.



geht mir genauso  

mir wurde, mit 185cm grösse, zum L geraten ... grund ev. auch die sattelstützenrohr einheit welche beim SS sehr kurz ausfällt


----------



## Thunderdome (17. Januar 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> geht mir genauso
> 
> mir wurde, mit 185cm grösse, zum L geraten ... grund ev. auch die sattelstützenrohr einheit welche beim SS sehr kurz ausfällt



Also fährst du ein SS?!Bist du zufrieden damit? Fahreigenschaften usw?
Wills du damit sagen das ich mit 290 an der Grenze bin? 

Mit 185cm schaffst du Touren und längere anstiege damit zu machen? 
Ach ja was wiegts den??


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

also bei 1,85 würde ich eher zum 18" greifen, aber denk jeder hat da so eigene vorstellungen, und andere ansprüche ans Bike


----------



## Thunderdome (17. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> also bei 1,85 würde ich eher zum 18" greifen, aber denk jeder hat da so eigene vorstellungen, und andere ansprüche ans Bike



Klar da bin ich der selben Meinung. jedoch sag mir mal für welchen Einsatz du das Bike benützt? DH, FR ? deine Sitzposition bei ausgestreckter Sattelstütze ist die Tourentauglich, Beine durchgestreckt?

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. Januar 2008)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Also fährst du ein SS?!Bist du zufrieden damit? Fahreigenschaften usw?
> Wills du damit sagen das ich mit 290 an der Grenze bin?
> 
> Mit 185cm schaffst du Touren und längere anstiege damit zu machen?
> Ach ja was wiegts den??



im moment darf ich gar nichts fahren  , das SS ist das neue Projekt anstatt ein Flatline  

gewicht 93kg sinkend ...


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

Hast du vllt. 1 oder 2 bilder die du hier einstellen könntest, würde sicher einige inkl. mir interessieren.


----------



## Thunderdome (17. Januar 2008)

Ach so...ich verstehe ;-) 
bilder von was?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

vom ss.....


----------



## Thunderdome (18. Januar 2008)

ich hab noch keins... möcht mir eben gerne eins zulgegen; doch bin ich beim zweifeln ob das SS oder das normale Slayer....


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Januar 2008)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mitteilen, ob das SS350 für Leute mit 191cm auch *zum Tourenfahren *Ok geht.
> 
> THX





Thunderdome schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?   da es mir optisch besser gefällt als das normale Slayer modell, und ich nicht mehr so viel im Park unterwegs sein werde. *Ich dachte damit eher an Touren *usw. nur sollte die Grösse passen. Leider ist bei uns weit und breit kein RM laden zum testen da.....
> 
> also meinst du die Grösste Rahmen Grösse ist für *Touren* Ok? Oder warum sagtest du da SS?
> 
> Ciao





Thunderdome schrieb:


> ich hab noch keins... möcht mir eben gerne eins zulgegen; doch bin ich beim zweifeln ob das *SS oder das normale Slayer....*




SXC in 20,5" ... alles andere wäre in meinen Augen total unsinnig,soweit es den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck betrifft.Aber wenns dann doch ein SS sein muß,dann wenigstens in L !


----------



## decolocsta (18. Januar 2008)

Thunderdome ich meinte nicht dich sondern blaubaer


----------



## Thunderdome (18. Januar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> SXC in 20,5" ... alles andere wäre in meinen Augen total unsinnig,soweit es den von dir beschriebenen Einsatzzweck betrifft.Aber wenns dann doch ein SS sein muß,dann wenigstens in L !




Ok. ich verstehe.

Na dann werd ich mal schauen welches der SXC...

THX


----------



## mad-mk (6. Februar 2008)

find einen slayer ss thread mehr als berechtigt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2008)

hab mir am Dienstag das einzigste Slayer SS 350er in grösse L reserviert, welches in die schweiz geliefert wird  
viel auswahl hatte ich nicht, vom 396er kommt kein einziges in L, in M sind noch 2 offen wie auch vom 350er in M


----------



## Homegrown (21. Februar 2008)

hi also ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Slayer SS zu kaufen, zusätzlich zum RMX...
Wollte damit dann schön Freeride Touren machen es aber auch ab und an mal richtig krachen lassen..
Wieviel Federweg hat es jetzt eigentlich hinten ?
Und was könnte man mit einem normalen Geldbeutel so für ein Gewicht rausholen.
Soll schon recht leicht aber trotzdem natürlich stabil sein =)

Ich bin mir im klaren das es noch keiner hat und freue mich schon darauf das Blaubaer dann bald ein kleines Statement abgibt ^^


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2008)

bei meinem umbau*traum* liegen ca. 2.5kg gewichtsersparniss drinn  
das Blaue hat ca. 18.5 kg laut ausgerechneter teileliste ...


----------



## Homegrown (21. Februar 2008)

Hui doch soviel hm...
Will auf jedenfall eins so um die 15 Kilo haben..
Sonst bringt das einfach nicht so den richtigen Effekt gegenüber dem RMX..
Da muss ich mir dann echt noch Gedanken machen..
Vor allem wird es dann wohl doch recht teuer um auf ein schönes Gewicht zu kommen...


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2008)

also 18.5kg ist die Liefervariante   dann noch etwas Basteln (minus 2.5-3.0kg) und es liegt so bei ca. 16~15.5kg geht aber noch leichter ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

Wer sich bis zum 30.06.2008 ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Slayer SS Bike oder Frame kauft, bekommt zwei Übernachtungen für eine Person in den Valfin Bikehotels Livigno in unserer Kooperations-Region Alta Rezia.

Wie kann man sich für die Aktion registrieren?

Lasst euch von eurem Rocky Mountain Händler, beim Kauf eines Slayer SS, die Aktionskarte ausfüllen und schickt diese an BIKEACTION.

Wie geht es weiter?

Nach der Registrierung bei BIKEACTION werdet ihr im entsprechenden Hotel gemeldet. Ihr werdet dann vom Hotel benachrichtigt und habt somit zwei Übernachtungen frei.

Einsendeschluss: 05.07.2008

...weitere Infos auf: www.bikeaction.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (16. März 2008)

Ein, zwei Threads sind noch ohne Werbung  

Jemand die aktuelle Freeride mal durch geblättert? Auf der Suche für 'nen Nachfolger für mein Switch SL dachte ich mir lies mal das Heft. Das neue Slayer SS 396 nenttäuscht mich da schon etwas. Vorallem das Gewicht (18.4kg ohne Pedale) und der FW (magere 150mm) schrecken mich doch sehr. Da bleich ich besser bei der vorhandenen Hardware.


----------



## neikless (16. März 2008)

18,4kg kann ich mir gerade echt schwer vorstellen aber glaubs dir einfach mal
also so schwer war ja nicht mal das letze switch vernünftig aufgebaut und selbst beim RMX waren ~19 kg möglich... mein neues Flatline werde ich auch ca. an die 19 kg ran bringen oder drunter ... also da sollte beim ss layer schon noch was gehen , bei dem serien komplett bike werden noch einige dinge sein an denen man gewichts mässig feilen kann !

im vergleich mal das giant x reign wiegt unter 15kg hat 170mmFW !


----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wer sich bis zum 30.06.2008 ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Slayer SS Bike oder Frame kauft, bekommt ....



schönes D-Land    



neikless schrieb:


> also da sollte beim ss layer schon noch was gehen ,




geht auch, 2.5kg sind locker abspeckbar ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. März 2008)

Gewichtsmäßig ist auch noch einiges drin! Das getestete Bike war komplett in der Serien-Ausstattung. Wenn man an den ein oder anderen Ecken feilt, dann bekommt man es leicht auf 17Kg oder noch weniger ohne Groß auf Leichtbau zu spekulieren!

later,


----------



## ribisl (17. März 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> schönes D-Land



Kann nicht glauben, dass ich das jetzt schreib aber: Ja so is es!! 
Der Ö-Importreur is leider eherschwach, deswegen fahrn auch nicht so viel Rockies umatum bei uns...


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2008)

Dafür dürft ihr in Österreich leben, ist doch auch was wert...


----------



## Sw!tch (17. März 2008)

Muss auch mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben:
Klar geht abspecken... aber bei die verbauten Teile kann man dann im Prinzip ALLE tauschen. Was dann wohl wieder ganz schön aufs Geld geht!
Hab mir das Heft auch gekauft und (rein von den daten! ) wäre das Slayer *Komplettbike* eines der letzten, das ich mir kaufen würde. 
Das Norco Six direkt darüber ist so schon Schwarz auf Weiß um einiges besser/sinnvoller... Der Rahmen wirkt mMn hochwertiger, genauso wie die Anbauteile, die das Gewicht auf nem guten Level halten. Abgesehen davon kostet es auch noch fast Tausend Euro weniger, was ne echte Frecheit seitens Rocky ist, wenn man die verbauten Teile und die Fertigung in Thailand bedenkt.
Anmerkung der Redaktion: Klar, BikeBravo blabla etc, aber ich denke im Großen und Ganzen schreiben sie schon das Richtige zu den einzelnen Bikes...
PS: Kanns trotzdem verstehen wenn man sich das Slayer kauft


----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> das Slayer *Komplettbike* eines der letzten, das ich mir kaufen würde.



deshalb hab ich mir das günstigere der beiden bestellt, und für den umbau liegen schon etliche leichter teile rum ...


----------



## ribisl (17. März 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Dafür dürft ihr in Österreich leben, ist doch auch was wert...



Genau und zum Shopen fahren wir dann eh zu euch


----------



## Homegrown (17. März 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich mir das günstigere der beiden bestellt, und für den umbau liegen schon etliche leichter teile rum ...



Ich bin echt gespannt je nachdem wie dein Ergebnis aussieht hole ich mir glaube ich auch eins...

Also gebe dir Mühe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2008)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Also gebe dir Mühe



autsch ...   
hoffentlich hab mich da nicht übernommen   
kann aber ein weilchen dauern bis meins komplett umgebaut ist, könnt sein dass mir ev etwas das finzielle noch fehlt für gröbere umbauten, aber bis ende 08 schaff ich es schon ...


----------



## numinisflo (17. März 2008)

Wird ja vermutlich auch noch ne Weile dauern bis es ausgeliefert wird. 
Wann ist das angepeilte Lieferdatum?


----------



## blaubaer (17. März 2008)

bei mir war es mal ende April ... ?!?


----------



## blaubaer (28. Mai 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bei mir war es mal ende April ... ?!?



inzwischen ist ende Mai und ich wart immer noch  noch mind. 2wochen, meins in "L"  sei erst in Produktion hiess es ?!? und nach neusten infos wird es nicht in Taiwan geschweisst   

wie sieht es mit anderen, Grössen, aus ?  hat jemand seins schon ??


----------



## blaubaer (5. Juni 2008)

Jo isch de scho Weihnacht 







Stolzes gewicht bringt das Baby auf die waage  
links nur Hinterbau und Schrauben / rechts Hauptrahmen, *Grösse L*, *Ohne Dämpfer !!
* 


*+*



viel vergnügen beim Dämpferfeder wechsel und bremsen abbau



 

Schrauben im Walde, vorausehbar


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch, ich bin schon mal gespannt auf den Aufbau.

Aber das Gewicht ist ja wohl unfassbar. 5kg mit Dämpfer wird wohl hinkommen, kannst du das bitte nochmal verifizieren?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (5. Juni 2008)

oh cool, die ersten slayer kommen. wo hast du deins gekauft? hab den rahmen bestellt soll aber erst juli kommen...


----------



## blaubaer (5. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ich bin schon mal gespannt auf den Aufbau.
> 
> Aber das Gewicht ist ja wohl unfassbar. 5kg mit Dämpfer wird wohl hinkommen, kannst du das bitte nochmal verifizieren?
> 
> ...



Danke
das gewicht IST heftig , man könnt fast meinen es sei der hinterbau vom Flatline  eine detailierte aufstellung des gesamten bikes folgt dann noch

auch sonst sind nicht wirklich leichte teile verbaut, allein bei den reifen werd ich fast 800gr. einsparen, diese WTB sind hässlich schwer 




KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> oh cool, die ersten slayer kommen. wo hast du deins gekauft? hab den rahmen bestellt soll aber erst juli kommen...



Schweiz  , letzte woche hies es noch ev erst ende monat, und heute morgen klingelte das tel.  

an den Support hier, falls der hier mal durchstolptert  wie kann ich den dämpfer ausbauen ohne den hinterbau abzu montieren ? geht dies überhaupt ?? ich probierte fast 20min. und brachte es nicht fertig, die stahlfeder ist eiinfach zu breit ...


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2008)

Ach so, das Ding war ein Komplettbike, ich bin da überhaupt nicht mehr informiert bei den neuen Modellen.
Mich würde das Rahmengewicht inklusive Dämpfer brennend interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (5. Juni 2008)

die 2 bilder von der Waage sind schon nur der nackige rahmen !! 
einfach auf hauptahmen und hinterbau unterteilt  mit Dämpfer kommen dann noch 852gr dazu, für einen DHX 5.0 Coil mit 650er feder 

abgeholt hab ichs als komplett bike, jetzt wurde mal ausgeschlachtet, auf die waage gestellt, da ide meisten teile, wie schaltung und bremsen gewechselt werden und dann beginnt der neuaufbau ...


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Juni 2008)

Aus der Nähe sieht der Rahmen (bzw. die Farbe) gar nicht so schlimm aus,wie das z.B. auf den Bildern im Katalog der Fall ist. Wirkt irgendwie wertiger.

Aber die Schraube hinten schockiert mich doch schon etwas...gab es da keine andere Lösung für? (Gilt übrigens auch für's Flatline.)

Zum Gewicht: Wiegt ein normaler "New Slayer" (kein SXC) nicht auch an ca. 3,9 Kilo mit Luftdämpfer? Ich meine, dass ich das mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hätte. Das hieße dann, dass der Rahmen selbst nur ca. 200 g schwerer wäre. Wie gesagt, ich kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Edit: 

@blaubaer: Du wirkst irgendwie etwas enttäuscht von dem Bike oder täuscht der Eindruck?


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2008)

Wenn es sich bei dem von dir gezeigten Gewicht um das des Flatlines handeln würde wäre ja alles wunderbar, aber so ist das natürlich ganz großes Tennis.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aus der Nähe sieht der Rahmen (bzw. die Farbe) gar nicht so schlimm aus,wie das z.B. auf den Bildern im Katalog der Fall ist. Wirkt irgendwie wertiger.
> 
> @blaubaer: Du wirkst irgendwie etwas enttäuscht von dem Bike oder täuscht der Eindruck?



die farbe ist einiges schöner als im katalog  so richtig old SS style 

stand heute 20°°  


 

die 66RC (150mm) ist vorübergehen montiert, bis wieder etwas geld vorhanden ist, danach kommt dann eine 55er ETA 









entäuscht; teils ja, vorallem vom gewicht des rahmen und die monatge des dämpfers  wie auch teils die kabelverlegung aus jener ich nicht wirklich schlau werde, siehe anhang 
links das unterohr von oben mit brems leitung und schaltkabel hinten 
rechts unterohr von unten das einte brauch für das schaltkabe vorn und das andere ist überflüssig ?!?


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juni 2008)

Thunderdome schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?   da es mir optisch besser gefällt als das normale Slayer modell, und ich nicht mehr so viel im Park unterwegs sein werde. Ich dachte damit eher an Touren usw. nur sollte die Grösse passen. Leider ist bei uns weit und breit kein RM laden zum testen da.....
> 
> also meinst du die Grösste Rahmen Grösse ist für Touren Ok? Oder warum sagtest du da SS?
> 
> Ciao



Zum touren würd ich ein normales Slayer nehmen  Und für Bikepark ein Ss oder Flatline 
Das Slayer SxC ist kein Panzer, eher ein schweres All-Mountain


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2008)

Sind die Sticker auch auf Lack, wie beim Flatline?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2008)

der Schriftzug am Unterrohr seitlich ist selbst wählbar, sind 2 varianten dabei "Rocky Mountain" und "ROCKY MTN" 

die restlichen Decals sind unter Lack  Oberrohr und Unterrohr unterseite  ...


----------



## arseburn (6. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde es rein äußerlich sehr gelungen....sowohl der Rahmen, also auch die von dir gewählten Parts; bis jetzt zumindest


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2008)

Optisch klar ein schones Rad! Besonders das 50mm breite Oberrohr, ist echt brachial.
Technisch...naja. Das mit den Decals zur Wahl, und teils unter Lack ist aber fein.


----------



## arseburn (6. Juni 2008)

naja, das einzige, was mich technisch gesehen stören würde, sind die dropouts und die zugverlegung...ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nix


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2008)

so kleiner bastelstop ...





Gabel, Sattel und Stütze ändern dev. noch 
bei der Kurbel bin ich mir je, nach einsatz, noch nicht ganz sicher wegen dem grossen blatt 
vorerst wird das bike für die gröberen FR - Touren benutzt, später dann wieder Bikepark ...


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Einfach geil..die Farbe ist der Hammer..aber du hast doch schon ein Ellsworth..wozu dann das Slayer?


----------



## blaubaer (6. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Einfach geil..die Farbe ist der Hammer..aber du hast doch schon ein Ellsworth..wozu dann das Slayer?




ja und ... 



blaubaer schrieb:


> vorerst wird das bike für die gröberen FR - Touren benutzt, später dann wieder Bikepark ...


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Eben..wenn für die FR-Touren kein Moment reicht..dann gute Nacht..jedem das seine..sieht trotzdem toll aus


----------



## numinisflo (6. Juni 2008)

Sieht echt besser aus als ich dachte.
Aber ich würde zu gerne mal mit dem Dropoutverbrecher reden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Juni 2008)

oh ja die Farbe ist echt eine positive Überraschung. Echt cool.
Nur das Gewicht....

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (6. Juni 2008)

Was soll der Vorteil dieser Dropouts sein, oder was haben die sich dabei gedacht, die Bilder machen mich da grad total ratlos.

Ansonsten sehr nette Kiste, wäre zu überlegen für die Zukunft....

180mm Federweg am Heck wären imho nicht schlecht, aber ok...


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juni 2008)

heute mal einen kurzen ausritt gemacht, könnte zukünftig noch viel spass machen das bike  



mit der alten 66er ist zwar der lenkwinkel extrem flach und lang, aber dennoch gehts das ding echt gut um enge spitzkehren ... 
und man könnte meinen dass viel mehr federweg zur verfügung steht, als angegeben wird ... ein gelungenes spassbike für mich, wieder mal zur abwechslung 

zur farbe, 



hier kommt es am besten rüber, einiges besser als im katalog


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Juni 2008)

Die Farbe ist in echt der Hammer, traum. Nun hast du ein Neider  
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Ich liebäugel grad mit dem Flatline..schade dass es das nicht in "Canuck" gibt  
Grüße


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel grad mit dem Flatline..schade dass es das nicht in "Canuck" gibt
> Grüße




Noch nicht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2008)

Ja sehr schön.
Der Prototype auf der Eurobike hatte doch nicht die Metalliclackierung oder? Das sah einfach nach einer normalen RAL-Farbe aus.

Ich muss sagen, der Rahmen sieht nicht mehr nach Baumarktbike aus. Das hat Rocky gut glöst.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (9. Juni 2008)

@blaubaer: passt die gabel beim lenkerdrehen ohne problem am unterrohr vorbei? oder ist das sehr knapp?


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2008)

im moment passt es noch ohne probleme, ist aber ja auch eine alte 66er Jg. 05  mit der tiefen krone


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juni 2008)

Eine Bitte an die SS-Fahrer: Könnt Ihr irgendwie überprüfen, ob Ihr den gesamten Dämpferhub nutzen könnt? Beim "New Slayer" wird das nämlich durch eine Kollision der beiden Umlenkwippen verhindert und 1cm Hub bleibt ungenutzt.
Das SS hat ja schienbar die gleiche Anlenkung, deswegen wäre es von Interesse, ob es dort so funktioniert, wie es sollte.


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juni 2008)

werds mal testen, in den nächsten tagen sollte ich einen anderen dämpfer bekommen 
dann wird/muss ja eh wieder alles auseinander gebaut werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2008)

ok passt alles, wär ja auch der oberhammer gewesen wenn nicht 







sieht ja auch anders aus als beim New Slayer


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juni 2008)

ja stimmt, das wäre der Knaller.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns alle den kleinen Hebel vom SS zuschicken lassen.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (27. Juni 2008)

Seit letztem Montag ist er endlich da. Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Dämpfer und so warten und dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## Jeru (27. Juni 2008)

Wieviel kostet der einzelne Frame + Dämpfer ?


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juni 2008)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Dämpfer und so warten



was wirds denn ?? 

viel spass beim ein/ausbau 

ich habs bis jetzt noch nicht fertig gebracht den dämpfer am stück ein oder aus zubauen, da hat Rocky auch wieder mal ganze arbeit geleistet einen luftdämpfer zu verbauen wär kein problem, aber ein stahlfederdämpfer verlangt schon fast an hudinis fingerfertigkeiten 

hab mir ja auch einen neuen gegönnt, das geklappere vom ProPedal im Fox Van ging mir auf die nerven, genauso wie damals im RMX mit dem Vanilla PP ...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (28. Juni 2008)

Also der Rahmen kostet mit Dämpfer 2290,- Listenpreis.

Es wird ein Rocco Air Dämpfer werden. Ja der Ausbau scheint nicht so einfach zu sein. Denke mal, wenn ich das Hauptlager löse gehts ganz gut. Wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (28. Juni 2008)

fürs erste, Fertig ...





im Sept. folgt dann noch ein neuer LRS, inkl. neuen Finken, das bringt dann ev. nochmals 800gr. gewichts ersparniss ...
der neue Dämpfer geht ab wie ein zäpfchen , was ich vorhin mit dem Van R vermisste war das feine ansprechen, der Roco TST passt einiges besser zu meinem einsatzzweck, im moment und mit dem TST ist sogar das bergauffahren angenehmer, fast wie ein hardtail ...


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Juni 2008)

SO guggt man sich das Teil echt gerne an! Gute Arbeit geleistet...Klasse


----------



## blaubaer (29. Juni 2008)

Danke ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Zwar eine schlechte Auflösung aber erkennen kann man trotzdem was...




weitere folgen...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2008)

sehr schön, nur mir persöhnlich zu viel weiß 

was mich jetzt echt mal interessieren würde ist.....
wie ist das Fahrverhalten etc. denn jetzt im Vergleich zu deinem weißen Switch? Wog das auch so viel?


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Mein Switch war ein wenig schwerer. 1 - 1,5 Kilo ca.
Vom Fahrverhalten komplett anders. Das Switch ist im Vergleich eher ein Hochrad. Das SS klebt förmlich am Boden. Ziemlich tiefer Rahmen und im Gesamten fährt es sich eher wie ein tiefergelegter Sportwagen. Sehr verspielt und handlich. Kein Vergleich zum Switch!
Einfach nur Genial...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juli 2008)

na das hört sich doch alles verdammt gut an.
Danke


----------



## ribisl (2. Juli 2008)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Seit letztem Montag ist er endlich da. Jetzt nur noch auf den neuen Dämpfer und so warten und dann kanns losgehen...



Was wiegt, denn der Rahmensatz jetzt wirklich? 5kg?


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Was wiegt, denn der Rahmensatz jetzt wirklich? 5kg?



hinterbau 1989gr. + hauptrahmen 2122gr. = 4111 gramm in Grösse L, *ohne Dämpfer !!! *


----------



## ribisl (2. Juli 2008)

Naja ist ja recht schwer....

Obs SS der optimale Nachfloger für mein N.Slayer ist - ich weiß nicht.
Mein N.Slayer wiegt derzeit 15,8kg, passt eigentlich genau. Wenn ich jetzt einen Rahmentausch durchführ wär ich bei 17kg ohnen einen wirklichen Vorteil ausser vielleicht, dass es keinen Konstruktionsfehler hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Ich hab meinen SS Rahmen inkl. dem verbauten FOX DHX 4.0 Dämpfer an der Waage gehabt. 4,6 Kilo. Bei dem Dämpfer kein schlechtes Gewicht!

greets, 
Mario


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juli 2008)

Hm, da ist aber zum Gewicht das der Blaubär rausbekommen hat schon ne ordentliche Differenz.....einer von euch muss ne schlechte Waage haben 

der DHX allein kommt ja gut auf 900g.


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

ja er hats auch mit ner Küchenwaage einzeln gewogen und dann zusammengerechnet. Meine ist zum dran hängen und die geht auf 10 gramm genau.


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

ich muss dazu sagen meins ist Größe S. Das macht nochmal 100 - 200 Gramm unterschied...


----------



## Livanh (2. Juli 2008)

Man man, wirklich saugeil des Slayer vom Mario, auch des Canuck Flatline. Hoffe mal RM bringt 09 beide in bisschen abgespeckt raus ! Aber auch so reizt das SS schon sehr, wenns nur mal ab und an Geld regnen würde


----------



## Jeru (2. Juli 2008)

@ TurboLenzen

sehr geiles slayer ss . an deiner stelle hätte ich aber leichtere felgen verbaut.

die bellacoola felgen schauen ja ganz geil aus , sind aber mit 847 gramm pro felge brutal schwer.


edit:  ist das ein 16,5" frame ?


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Hm, da ist aber zum Gewicht das der Blaubär rausbekommen hat schon ne ordentliche Differenz.....einer von euch muss ne schlechte Waage haben
> 
> der DHX allein kommt ja gut auf 900g.



meine waage geht bis 5000g in 1g schritten  
und im vergleich mit diversen teilen von mir auf der waage und im www. bis auf minimal 0-4g unterschied ...

der grund wiso der hinterbau und hauptrahmen einzeln gewogen wurde, ich hatte damals noch keine lösung in sachen dämpferfederwechsel darum hab ich den rahmen zerlegt ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (2. Juli 2008)

Jeru schrieb:


> @ TurboLenzen
> 
> sehr geiles slayer ss . an deiner stelle hätte ich aber leichtere felgen verbaut.
> 
> ...



Dafür halten sie und ich kann mich auf die Dinger verlassen. Mir ist schon die ein und andere Felge namenhafter Hersteller nach gröberen Drops flöten gegangen. Die Bellacoola dagegen halten alles aus! Das finde ich für extrem wichtig. Lieber paar Gramm mehr im Laufrad als zu viel gespart und dann auf der Nase landen.

Der Rahmen ist Größe S.

Gruß,


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Juli 2008)

So, hier jetzt bessere Bilder von meinem SS in der End-Version. Bissl was ist noch verändert worden. Hauptsächlich fallen die neuen weißen Speichen auf.









Ach ja und das ist mein 2tes neues Spielzeug.. 





greets, 
Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (4. Juli 2008)

Schaut sehr geil aus!! Die Speichen machen´s aber aus! Vorher hats nit ganz passt, aber jetzt top! 

Wobie ich eigetnlich eher zu Schwarzen Aufbauten tendier.


----------



## Fabeymer (4. Juli 2008)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Lenker? Ist der tatsächlich auf der rechten Griffseite schwarz oder hat das was mit Deinem Aufbau zu tun?


----------



## blaubaer (4. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> So, hier jetzt bessere Bilder von meinem SS in der End-Version.





mal eine frage; was ist das für eine achse am hinteren laufrad ? schnellpannsteckachse ?? Marke ??? 
bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer lösung für demnächst bei neuem hinterrad...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Juli 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> mal eine frage; was ist das für eine achse am hinteren laufrad ? schnellpannsteckachse ?? Marke ???
> bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer lösung für demnächst bei neuem hinterrad...



sieht nach schnellspanner hope aus o0 kann mich auch irren


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Juli 2008)

ich hätt mir ins ss nen roco tst air reingehauen sind immerhin 600g wo du einsparst


----------



## meth3434 (5. Juli 2008)

Schnellspanner wird schwer bei 10mm schraubachse...
Bellacoola schraubachse in orange elox, gibt es in vielen farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (5. Juli 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Schaut sehr geil aus!! Die Speichen machen´s aber aus! Vorher hats nit ganz passt, aber jetzt top!
> 
> Wobie ich eigetnlich eher zu Schwarzen Aufbauten tendier.



Eins von meinen Rädern darf schon mal wieder weiß aufgebaut sein, wenn schon meine restlichen kaum weiße Teile spendiert bekommen haben..



Fabeymer schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Lenker? Ist der tatsächlich auf der rechten Griffseite schwarz oder hat das was mit Deinem Aufbau zu tun?



Der Lenker ist selbst lackiert und bis letztes Jahr war an der rechten Seite noch Drehgriff von der Rohloff. Da hab ich die Stelle natürlich nicht mitlackiert. Ursprünglich ist es ein Diabolus Lenker



blaubaer schrieb:


> mal eine frage; was ist das für eine achse am hinteren laufrad ? schnellpannsteckachse ?? Marke ???
> bin auch noch auf der suche nach einer lösung für demnächst bei neuem hinterrad...



Das ist eine Bellacoola Steckachse mit Mutter. check: www.bellacoola-cycles.com. Viele Farben und verschiedene Größen verfügbar. 10mm, 12mm, 135, 150mm Einbaubreite, .....



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sieht nach schnellspanner hope aus o0 kann mich auch irren



Schnellspanner von Hupe  Der war gut! Antwort steht eins drüber. Hope wird man eh nie an meinen Rädern sehen...



Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> ich hätt mir ins ss nen roco tst air reingehauen sind immerhin 600g wo du einsparst



Das hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber mein SXC hat schon den TST Air drin. Und 2 Slayer mit Air Dämpfer brauch ich auch nicht.
Außerdem ist das Ansprechverhalten soooo Sahne!! Für die Performance scheiß ich auf Luft! 



meth3434 schrieb:


> Schnellspanner wird schwer bei 10mm schraubachse...
> Bellacoola schraubachse in orange elox, gibt es in vielen farben



Du sagst es. Deine ist unterwegs 

danke euch, 
Mario


----------



## blaubaer (5. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bellacoola Steckachse mit Mutter. check: www.bellacoola-cycles.com. Viele Farben und verschiedene Größen verfügbar. 10mm, 12mm, 135, 150mm Einbaubreite, .....



Besten Dank 


weiss dass jemand gerade, bekommt man die nur bei Bellacoola oder i`wo auch in einem onlineshop ?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (6. Juli 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Schnellspanner von Hupe  Der war gut! Antwort steht eins drüber. Hope wird man eh nie an meinen Rädern sehen...




Ohhh sorry


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

also für ein paar Abfahrten hätte ich das Ding schon gerne mal


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juli 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> sieht nach schnellspanner hope aus o0 kann mich auch irren





meth3434 schrieb:


> Schnellspanner wird schwer bei 10mm schraubachse...



doch geht  nennt sich DT Swiss RWS thru bolt  

und so wird auch mein neues hinterrad aussehen DT Swiss 340er Nabe mit RWS thru bolt schnellspannachse ...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (18. Juli 2008)

Servus, bin mein Slayer SS letztes Wochenende zum ersten Mal gefahren. Waren im Bikepark Wagrain und ich muss sagen, das Ding fährt sich unglaublich geil! Kein vergleich zum Switch!
Bin sau Glücklich, aber ein Nachteil hat der Rahmen: Die Kette schägt wie verrückt gegen den Hinterbau, aber werde schon ne lösung finden...
Setze bald auch mal nen bild von meinem neuen Lieblingsbike hier rein.


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2008)

so fertich... für dieses jahr ... 
zwar eben gerade eine Ti -Feder bestellt  für den Roco





auch am hinterrad hat meine idee funktioniert 
DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt Schnellspannachse auf 240er 10mm Nabe 
der hintere Bremsesattel musste  auch noch gewechselt werden, in der not hab ich halt gerade zur 185er scheibe gegriffen, bringt wieder was weniger gewicht 





mit dem neuen Dämpfer, Marzocchi Roco TST R fährt sich das Bike nochmals ganz anders, spricht viel besser an, als mit dem originalen Fox Van R 





und zum sitzen; purer Luxus  





und an der Front verrichtet eine Gute alte 36er Van R (occasion) sehr ihre Dienste, die nokons mussten raus, das geknartze ging mir zu heftig auf die nerven, bin immernoch auf der suche nach roten schaltkabelhüllen im alten stil ... 





gewicht bis jetzt runtergeschraubt auf 16.920 kg 
mit der obenerwähnten neuen Ti-Feder und Reifen ev neuen Pedalen kratz ich dann an der 15.???kg marke ...


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2008)

Absolut starker Aufbau, edel und geschmackvoll. Die Schweizer können halt...

Als ich den Rahmen auf der Eurobike das erste Mal gesehen habe hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass mir das Bike mal richtig gefallen könnte.


----------



## blaubaer (1. November 2008)

in the wood


----------



## numinisflo (6. November 2008)

Sowohl Bild als auch Bike sind wirklich gelungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

sehr sehr schön! wie verhält sich denn der hinterbau bei kurz aufeinanderfolgenden schlägen (wurzeltrail mit highspeed gefahren) ?


----------



## blaubaer (6. November 2008)

Danke 

der hinterbau bügelt alles nieder  
war gerade vor 3wochen noch im Süden Frankreichs unterwegs damit und da unten sind die steine auf den trails gröber und hetfiger als überall hierrum und war echt geniales FR-shredden  
aber auch nur mit dem Mz Roco dämpfer, der originale; Fox Vanilla R, war mir von anfang an zu langsam und zu lahm, von anfang an zu progresiv eingestellt und die feinen sachen bügelte er überhaupt nicht raus. der Roco ist das totale gegenteil, schön feines ansprechen und gegen ende gut progresiv für die hetigeren sachen ...


----------

